# request from travel channel



## Ollie11

Hello, 

I am producing a new television series for Travel Channel tentatively titled “Relocated.” It follows the stories of people who are looking to relocate from the US to another country (most likely due to a new job, job transfer, etc.). We're currently shooting an episode in Buenos Aires and Budapest, but we would also like to find people moving to Geneva, Berlin, Tel Aviv, Stockholm, Geneva, Marrakech, Casablanca, Rabat, and any city in Italy. We are open to people who are moving to any International city, preferably a non-English speaking city! We are looking to find a couple or family who is considering moving to a new country from the US. We would fly them RT for a “scout trip” where they would meet a relocations expert who will show them the city and several of its unique neighborhoods. I am trying to get the word out about this opportunity to find a couple/family. This would obviously be great exposure to the city and speaks directly to those looking to relocate. 

Thank you,
Christine Hammersley
Segment Producer "Relocated"
Travel Channel


----------



## Ollie11

*More info-*

Hi there you can reach out to me on FB Christine Hammersley. Feel free to check out the production company- Karga 7 They have a show currently on Travel Channel called Booze Traveller. 

thank you,
Christine


----------

